# MASCAR4/Southern Four at Lunacy!



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

MASCAR 4/Southern Four



MASCAR racers and Southern Slotters,

Here is the low down on MASCAR 4/Southern Four:

We will run on November 20th but not at NCIS, we will combine our efforts with the Racers at MASCAR and hold the event at Lewis Wuori’s “LUNACY” venue. There will however need to be some adjustments to our race day.

First: We will run the Muscle class cars with any body on the Lunacy lay-out and we run the race with “Corner Marshalls” and no “Track Calls”. 

Second: MASCAR usually runs an IROC race which will be substituted with the Sportsman class cars. We will run our controller rules and also count the “Track Calls”. 

I ask that we have loaners available for the MASCAR racers, both cars and controllers. This event will be run on the TKO oval track.

Third: We will wave our entry fee and honor MASCAR’s race dues of $10.00 for the day. The entry fee is split between the group and the host at 5.00 each and we always get feed well by Lewis’ better half so this is well worth it.

Race Schedule: The tracks will be available after 4:00pm Friday and will open at 8:00am Saturday. We are looking at about 20 racers so get there early enough to get your cars dialed in. Tech will start promptly at 11:00am.



Track pix and directions: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/lewis.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

What a day, as our two groups, MASCAR and the Southern Sportsman came together 
and race on Lewis Wuori's Brad Bowman routed Lunacy road course and his TKO 
oval. Thanks much to Lewis for hosting, but you didn't to be so dominant! Many 
thanks as well to Sandy for the fantastic lasagna, garlic bread, salad and 
sherbert for dessert. It was fun to get a taste of the Southern Sportsman cars 
on an oval, I hope we can do joint races in the future.

Full pictorial race report:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/11-20-10.html

Next race, Super Stock on the routed six lane Chesapeake Mile, December 11th at 
Dan Mueller's, Chesapeake, VA:
Track pix and directions:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/dans.html


----------

